# Latest Duck Calls



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well i have been backed up waiting on some supplies for a while and finally got a few knocked out. I sure wish the weather would cooperate!! These are all Cocobolo And Antler single reeds. Sorry for the bad Pictures i will try to take some better ones when i have time.


----------



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

Very nice Robert A. 

What do you do with these calls? Do you sell them? Take orders for them? How much would they cost if you did sell them? Could you make other kinds of calls also?


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Lookin good man! I was wondering if you had been in the shop lately! If I ever finish up at Goodyear I need to get with you about a couple of Sprig whistles.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great work as usual

Makes me want to get out and turn something


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Those are outstanding!! Looks too good to take out to the field!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Again Wow, those things are too beautiful to actually use in the field. I really like the first one or two bestest...


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Good looking stuff there matE!


----------



## AWMiller (Nov 30, 2009)

hey hey... them do look great!! if'n you are making and selling please drop me a PM! I have some elk antlers that have been cut up for various projects and I'd like to work up a deal with ya sometime! Thanks!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work as always - good looking calls.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

They look grate Robert A, good work as allways.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words.. Hope to have some more knocked out soon..


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Robert they look great


----------

